# Steve Ouimette



## Ether's Bane (Jun 30, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steve_Ouimette

Yeah, this guy is insanely awesome. Any other fans?

Oh, and by the way, a free sample!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=89p8ya3ZdnQ


----------



## #1 bro (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Anyone heard of this guy?*

He has four songs. What's awesome about that?


----------



## Music Dragon (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: Anyone heard of this guy?*

Uh... I do like We Three Kings, but that's about it. I mean, I can tell he's skilled, but... the solos in TDWDTG are just a never-ending string of bloopy-bloop noises.


----------

